# My try at One Shots -updated



## Safz_b (18/5/19)

This is gonna be awhile so sit comfortably and keep your vape within reach.

Ok so We gave one shots a try ordered the EZ one shot kit from blck vapour @Richio to start up (will have to get DIY supplies soon)
The kit consist of:
500ml premix 80vg/20pg
30ml 100mg pg based nic shot
100ml chubby
Measuring card

I opted for the 500ml option so I could make a few bottles juice from the kit
*_80/20 premix with a pg based nicotine will give you a 70/30 juice _(correct me if im wrong)
I made all juice 3mg Strength

Bought 3 one shots from the VS range these are DIY recipes from known DIYers each flavour has the name of the creator on the bottle
I chose the following:











Images and description as per website
The bottles have all the relevant info on them including mixing % and so I stuck to those

So gloves on!
And here we go!

*Bamango 10ml**- *mixed at 10% (makes 100ml ejuice)

Opened up the bottle and get this whiff of mango smells yummy so making a 100ml juice at 10% required all 10ml of the one shot
So in the chubby it goes and then I filled up the pg/vg mix to the recommended line as the card states and added 3ml of nicotine which has to be shaken nice and vigorously before adding (I shook it for about 2min)

*After 3day steep*
Vaping it I got the Mango nicely the banana you dont really taste but adds the creaminess and body to the mango which is what theo @Chukin'Vape was going for (I think so I might be wrong)
Its just sweet enough and you get a hint of Ice perfect balance for the Flavour
Not getting any throat hit which I like personally
ADV for sure
*2week steep*
Flavour is great getting a nice creamy mix of mango 
Hubby says he gets smidge of banana (I dont)

*Icee Lychee 10ml*- mixed at 6% (makes +- 160ml)

When I opened up this bottle the smell of litchi wasn't as strong as I expected anyway I made up the juice in the same manner as above giving the nicotine a vigorous shake before adding

*After 3day steep*
This one I'm not sure about Im finding the litchi muted and getting no Ice
Also I'm getting a throat hit on it
Gonna leave it to steep some more and try again after a week.
*2 week steep*
So popped of the lid and the smell is good flavour is more still not getting ice and throat hit seems to have lessened

*Golden Custard 30ml*- mixed at 13.5% (makes +- 220ml

When I opened up the bottle I got the smell of Custard immediately and so went about mixing my juice as above shaking nicotine again

*After 3 day steep *
Steep is a recommended 7days but I had to try it,
I got the hints of Custard and Vanilla the flavour taste good however its hasn't reached its prime as yet
Will try again after a week and update
*2 week steep*
Its as though I made a pot of Custard and filled up my tank with it 
Creamy and warm perfect winter vape

*NB*
_All these opinions are my own and based on personal preference._
*Taste is subjective*
_This was my first try at DIY and One Shots.
_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (18/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> This is gonna be awhile so sit comfortably and keep your vape within reach.
> 
> Ok so We gave one shots a try ordered the EZ one shot kit from blck vapour @Richio to start up (will have to get DIY supplies soon)
> The kit consist of:
> ...



Great description of your experience. 
That Golden Custard gets magical at 30 days.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> This is gonna be awhile so sit comfortably and keep your vape within reach.
> 
> Ok so We gave one shots a try ordered the EZ one shot kit from blck vapour @Richio to start up (will have to get DIY supplies soon)
> The kit consist of:
> ...



Thanks so much for doing this - @Safz_b 
You nailed the profile description perfectly. The other day I got a DM from a random number - and it was a guy that stopped smoking with Bamango Ice. Never been so proud of something I created - thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

Thanks for the feedback @Safz_b
It's informative and helpful

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/5/19)

Icee lychee is an awesome juice. I had a hard time explaining it too when I recieved it from @Rude Rudi.
It gets better with time.
The ice is not overpowering and the lychee is the best lychee I got in a vape juice yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Safz_b (18/5/19)

Resistance said:


> Icee lychee is an awesome juice. I had a hard time explaining it too when I recieved it from @Rude Rudi.
> It gets better with time.
> The ice is not overpowering and the lychee is the best lychee I got in a vape juice yet.



Yup I'm giving it time to steep will try it again in a week maybe 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/19)

Winner winner, chicken dinner! Nice review @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (18/5/19)

Resistance said:


> Icee lychee is an awesome juice. I had a hard time explaining it too when I recieved it from @Rude Rudi.
> It gets better with time.
> The ice is not overpowering and the lychee is the best lychee I got in a vape juice yet.


 
That icee lychee to put it bluntly is hard to explain because its awesome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------

